# Dont breakdown in Aviemore..Mcdonald Highland Resort



## scotsman

On the 29th Nov we visited Aviemore. Drove around the place and decided to park in " Mcdonalds Highland Resort " formally known as the centre. 

We went swimming and paid £10 per adult, £5 per child to use the pool area then went for Tea in the Mcdonald hotel. 

On returning to the van approx 8 ish we found the main battery had gone flat ( new van to us with faulty electrics another story ) so decided just to stay in the van. I had parked well out the way, car parks were empty so shouldn't have been a problem. 

11PM a security officer from Mcdonalds Hotel bangs on the side of the van to inform me there was no overnight parking. I explained and showed him the vehicle would not start and that in the morning i would contact the breakdown company and depart pronto. 

This was not acceptable and i would have to call them out immediately and move on, I refused to do this as i had already put my kids to bed and there was no harm being done. He slammed the van door and jumped in his transit people carrier parked behind the van and proceeded to rev the engine time and time again, eventually he drove off and up until 1.30AM returned 5 times blasting the horn and driving beside my van whilst over revving his engine. 

I contacted Hotel reception only to have a heated discussion with him, he never returned till 7am where again he blasted the horn. 

I spoke to the Management in the resort but they were not interested and quite happy for a member of their staff to intimidate and harass people. 

I have covered 26000 miles through 10 different countries mainly wild camping whilst Motorhoming without any problems and i was totally disgusted with the attitude from Mcdonalds Highland Resort. 

A big thank you to Ross Garage for coming out and starting me.


----------



## bigfoot

Is it the same McDonbalds group who have hotels all over the country?,if so listen to this. First tale my nephew had his wedding reception at one of their establishments-what a rip off. For example bought 4 drinks from the bar a pint of somewhat indifferent bitter a G&T for the memsaab and 2 glasses of lemonade for my 2 daughters £10!. 
On another occasion a neighbour was at a family function at the same establishment with their young child. The restaurant did not do a childs meal. Our friends asked for a spare plate and cutlery so they could share part of their parents meal, they were chargedn an additional adult price for a plate and cutlery. So much for service!
I would relate your experiences to the Scottish tourist board and inform McDonalds also.


----------



## 97993

Give us an e-mail address and we will all tell them what we think of there caring attitude :evil:


----------



## zulurita

That really ISN'T ON, after all you had broken down and as you say what harm were you doing staying until it was a reasonable time to call out the breadown people.

They should definitely be reported to all and sundry, go to the TOP, CEO or whatever at Macdonalds group, Scottish Tourist Office and even the papers to show how uncaring they are in such a situation.


----------



## Grizzly

I'm with the above. How mean and poor-spirited can an organisation get ?
Tell them when you write, that they have put a lot of people off using their hotels or facilities in future. A lot of those people will relate your story to relatives, work mates and people they meet over the washing up so that multiplies the numbers up even more !

It's good to know who to avoid.

G


----------



## 95603

Remember that this is the Hotel Group that also operate time share properties in Europe and recently increased the maintenance charges to extortionate amounts.

Our family have a history of complaining to this company and our opinion is that they do not care about their regular customers let alone someone with children in difficulty in one of their car parks.

Just an aside, is it not illegal to sound a vehicle horn after 10 pm?

Give em hell.

Raisin.


----------



## tonyt

I think we should "drop them a word" just to let them know that a large group of travellers will be arriving shortly, but we don't know exactly when, but will probably be in the early hours, and are planning to set up camp in their car park. 
That, or something similar, should cause them a little grief.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tonyt said:


> I think we should "drop them a word" just to let them know that a large group of travellers will be arriving shortly, but we don't know exactly when, but will probably be in the early hours, and are planning to set up camp in their car park.
> That, or something similar, should cause them a little grief.


  I like that idea Tony.

I think it is disgusting behaviour, I have never had contact with company nor will I in the future, after reading this.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92046

*Harassment*

HARASSEMENT to people in distress with a broken down vehicle by illegal sounding horn and reving engine, this intimidateing and frightful behaviour should be reported to the police, Hotel, tourist, and Press, etc,etc,

The area is a tourist area, and business people in the area ""DREAD"" bad publicity,

I would go to town on them.

Good luck


----------



## 98452

Typical of this country.

Camping is frowned upon even in an emergency.


----------



## Guest

Their e-mail address is on their contact page Here

Graham


----------



## 92180

http://www.police-information.co.uk/legislation/legislationindexsco.html#Breach

Read the above for Breach of the Peace - I would contact the Northern Constabulary and inform them of the threat.

also

http://www.highwaycode.gov.uk/07.htm#92

92: The horn. Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. Never sound your horn aggressively. You MUST NOT use your horn

* while stationary on the road 
* when driving in a built up area between the hours of 11.30 pm and 7.00 am

Again I would discuss this with the police. It is illegal.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks Graham - my e-mail is already with them - let's hope others join in and give them something to think about - it's about time we stopped putting up with crap like this!


I feel much better now.


----------



## EddietheEagle

I was about to email McDonalds but on second thoughts I have decided it would be better to report this to the local Aviemore newspaper instead. It could help if other businesses in the area were made aware that 12000 members of this group are now wary of possible aggravation if visiting Aviemore. For a town 99% dependant on tourism, I am sure they won't be pleased.

It is a disgrace and this jobsworth should be disciplined.


----------



## EddietheEagle

Aviemore Local Paper

For info if anybody else wants to complain.


----------



## tonyt

Ooo I like it - come on comrades - give them something to think about.


----------



## Guest

You just beat me to it Eddie. I'd just found the web site when the phone rang  

I'll e-mail the news desk just now  

Graham


----------



## RichardnGill

I have Emailed them and the news paper.

They should be named and shamed.

Richard...


----------



## 101400

Hi Tony, being a Scot I was disgusted to hear of your plight. I have e-mailed them giving my thoughts and telling them I shall be advertising free of charge for them. I had a similar albeit unauthorised night years ago with the Forestry commision I read the notice wrongly and a warden approached us saying very nicely that i should not be here. I said sorry and informed him that the kids were in bed! He said okay but move off asap in the morning, what a difference eh.
Cheers Penti.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks for your concern for me Penti but it was Scotsman who had the bad experience, not me. I'm just a poor Sassenach.


----------



## 92180

This has annoyed me so much as a Scot that I have posted the forum item to the following

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## 96191

I have also emailed the resort with a complaint. I also insisted on a reply.


----------



## houseboatdream

Hi Scotsman,

This must have been a very bad experience for you and I'm very impressed that the MHF forum members have moved swiftly into action complaining to the Hotel organisation and media. 

Just out of curiosity, I wondered if you went back into the Hotel reception after you had discovered your breakdown and explained your plight to them. On the basis that you must have spent a good £50??? with them in the facilities all day, you now found you had a breakdown and would have to stay put in their car park until you could be rescued the next morning???? I don't see how they could fail to be sympathetic in such circumstances.

HBD


----------



## teemyob

*Mcdonalds*

Hello there,

Sounds like a bad incident for you.

Since we bought a motorhome, we have realised how hostile some people can be.

I work for a major Korean Elecronics group (indirectly) After having the motorhome for a year me and my brother decided when we were asked to a meeting at their European Headquarters we would camp overnight in their carpark as opposed to using an hotel. I rang ahead to confirm this was okay and was told by reception "no problem, I will leave a note for the night staff".

We arrived rasonable hours and Well feck me if the security guard had had a gun I think he would have shot us like we were some sort of aliens, let alone Visiting businessmen. In the event after 30 mins of talks we were finaly allowed to stay.

Makes me think where we get this Stigma from?

Last March we were traveling to Scotland and pulled over in a layby around 2am. At around 3am we were awoke by a truck making the most obviously purposeful noises by a little thief delivery driver (3663) Who was delivering to a Little Chef. Without protest I decided to drive on to a more peaceful spot only to encounter road rage from the very same driver a few yards up the road in the roadworks, it was like something ou of a movie!. What had we done?

Well hope you do not look too much like a TRAVELLING salesman and please do put a complaint in to the resort. If you have the time and they do not respond in fair favour carry on.

Best of Luck

Trev


----------



## scotsman

I have just read all the replies and am over whelmed by your support and encouragement to take this complaint further. I have indeed made contact with the Manageress, Margaret Fisher who backed up her staffs behaviour and refused to listen to anymore of my complaint even though i approached her in a very reasonable manner, over the phone.

I revisited the reception 4 days later and requested to speak to sean sullivan, the managing director. Unfortunately he was unavailable but i was assured by receptionist that she would e mail him and ask him to contact me......still waiting

A BIG THANK YOU this is an amazing forum.


----------



## 96511

Suggest you add the Aberdeen based newspaper 'The Press and Journal' to your list. They cover a wider area. Sorry I can't give you the e-mail, as I'm off to bed.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> I was about to email McDonalds but on second thoughts I have decided it would be better to report this to the local Aviemore newspaper instead. It could help if other businesses in the area were made aware that 12000 members of this group are now wary of possible aggravation if visiting Aviemore. For a town 99% dependant on tourism, I am sure they won't be pleased.


As EddietheEagle suggests I have written to the paper objecting to the way a member of their staff treated this family who clearly had a problem, and the way he conducted himself in the companies name. (they may be a private security firm) and the hotel does not know they are bringing their company into disrepute, just a thought, it's not an excuse though for bad manners.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly

Just remind them that 2000 years ago an inn keeper uttered the immortal words " No room at the inn" to a man and his family and he is still being quoted today. Even that innkeeper found room for them in his stables - the ancient equivalent of a car park !

G


----------



## 95603

Just a thought that has not been mentioned thus far.

Why did the security man not offer to help Scotsman get his vehicle started and where were the "4th emergency service" in all this.

Still seething.

Raisin.


----------



## 92180

Scotsman,

I have recieved a request from the Highland News for you to contact them re this event.

please contact

[email protected] wrote:

> 
> I am interested in following up your story, it appears you were treated outrageously.
> Can you email with a tel number for a chat?
>
> thankyou,
>
> Graham Crawford

Bob


----------



## JustRadio

It will be interesting to watch this story develop. We thought we might see the New Year in at Aviemore, but hadn't got to the finding a location stage yet. Newtonmore is open but possibly not a barrel of laughs.


----------



## tonyt

Scotsman

I've just received the following response to my note to The Inverness Courier:

"_This is in our sister paper's area - Strathspey and Badenoch Herald. I am sure they would be interested in hearing from you. (details on their website)

Please add a contact number for them if re-emailing to them as they will no doubt want to call you. 
Regards 
Olivia Bell 
Inverness Courier news editor. _"

It seems we have rattled a few cages up there.


----------



## EddietheEagle

That's the paper I emailed last night.


----------



## 92180

After the initial outcry and the contacting of newspapers etc. it has all gone very quiet. 

Scotsman -

could you let us all know how you got on with the papers - I contacted you asking you to contact the Highland News and I know other contacted papers and had arequest for further info. 
Have McDonald Hotels have spoken to you?


----------



## scotsman

I have e mailed the papers but no one got back to me as yet.
also contacted the resort yet again but still no reply or apology, i law unto themselves.

Thank you all for your support


----------



## EddietheEagle

Scotsman

Gavin Musgrove the editor of the Strathspey/Badenoch Herald asked me for an address for you in order to publish a letter.

[email protected]

I'll leave it to you to contact him if you wish.

Eddie


----------



## Snelly

I've only just come across this thread and being a fellow parent I was disgusted to hear this story. I've sent a sh**ty email to them.


----------



## 103188

Disgusting behaviour organisations like that forget that we occasionally stay in hotels and use their facilities.The local newspaper sounds a very good forum for complaint.Infact national would be better!


----------



## spindle

Just emailed aviemore local rag voicing my views on scotsman`s experience with mcdonalds hotel chain,lets hope it helps to change their attitude.


----------



## Denboy

Hello Scotsman.

I have only this evening read your post and have Emailed Mc Donalds telling them what I think of them .
 Thanks for sharing it with us .
Denboy


----------



## 101368

Grizzly said:


> Just remind them that 2000 years ago an inn keeper uttered the immortal words " No room at the inn" to a man and his family and he is still being quoted today. Even that innkeeper found room for them in his stables - the ancient equivalent of a car park !
> 
> G


Not sure I believe the story anyway his dad probably could pull a few strings for him


----------



## ralph-dot

Just been to Aviemore for the first time in many years and seeing what Mcdonalds Highland Resort has done to the town, I thought I would resurrect this post.

There is hardly anywhere to park in Aviemore, Mcdonalds have car parks all over their resort but they are not in use. They pulled down the old centre and built a shop and car park that was empty when the rest of the main street was heaving. The whole of Mcdonalds Highland Resort looked empty when we where there (presumably it is used during the winter), what a waste. Lastly the ice rink has gone, a winter resort without an ice rink??

Ralph


----------



## Guest

I always thought Aviemore was a concrete dump anyway.

Tco


----------



## Bernies

I heartily agree this has been an appalling experience for Scotsman. In my opinion the first port of call would be the police, but you never know how you are going to react.

Has there been a satisfactory outcome Scotsman?


----------



## scotsman

Hi Bernies 
I have long since given up this fight as it was such a bitter experience and and *ALL* of my complaints with Mcdonalds Resort fell on deaf ears.

I do however appreciate the support that i have received from fellow motorhomers such as yourself.

One highland newspapers did contact me for a telephone interview but unfortunately i do not know if an article was published.

Like you i had fond memories of Aviemore as i have had many holidays there throughout my life and enjoyed the many activities and attractions they had to offer such as swimming pool,ice rink,go karts,santa land,cinema,disco,horses etc etc

The centre now as you say is a large concrete car park with only expensive accommodation and swimming pool to offer. After an expensive refurbishment they have produced nothing to attract visitors and it has completely lost its sense of hospitality
My days of visiting Aviemore are finished!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gereshom

Hi! I've just read all the threads and was disgusted and saddened at the lack of utter decency shown by this hotel management.

Has anyone got ANY updates please? Did any newspapers go with any stories?

Scotsman! I'm sorry to drag bad memories up again!

Regards
Gereshom


----------

